# Where do I post?!?! Overclock.net Forum Sections Defined



## IEATFISH

*Overclock.net Forum* - Here you will find the Sub-Forums dealing with the forum itself. From suggestions to site problems, look no further. All the Sub-Forums in this section pertain to the running of the Forums, General Staff-Member communication, and site run programs.
*New Members* - This section is for one purpose, introducing new members. It is NOT the location for technical questions. Post here to say hello, maybe introduce yourself a little bit, and meet other new members.

*Overclock.net Related News and Information* - When the site management has an announcement or information for the general forum membership, it will appear here. While you can post in this section, you have no reason to. It is good to check here occasionally for site updates but other than that, you most likely will never post a thread here. Feel free to reply to a post if you have questions, however.
*Overclock.net Member Polls* - When the management wants to post a general poll unrelated to other things, they will post it here.

*Overclock.net Contests and Promotions* - Just like it mentions, and OCN contests or other give-aways and such will be posted here.

*Suggestions* - Post here if you have a suggestion for the forum. These include how it is run, etc. Also post here if there is a bad ad (distracting or inappropriate) along with the link it directs to.

*FAQS* - Outdated. You can't post here. Some guides are still useful.

*Overclock.net Site Technical Issues* - If you find a glitch on the site, or if there is a bad ad (distracting or inappropriate), post in this section along with the link it directs to.

*Overclock.net Ticket System* - If you are waiting on an Overclocked.net account, you make a ticket here.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Industry News* - News articles. We have LOTS of members scouring the internet and sharing their exciting findings in the world of science, computers, and electronics. There are specific rules to posting a thread here. Save yourself some chastisement and be sure to read the stickies at the top of the different news sections. The news sections are NOT for questions or rumors. When you post from a news site make sure to follow the specific rules laid out in the section stickies.

*Hardware News* - For news articles pertaining to hardware, post here. This includes computer components, development, and news about the companies themselves.

*Software News* - Any news dealing with software, coding, or their companies, post in this section with the exception of Video Games.

*Video Game News* - Articles about video games, gaming systems, or the gaming community in general belong here.

*Technology and Science News* - If you article pertains more to general technology and/or science rather than more computer specific topics, it goes here.

*Important Threads for News Posts:*
News Forum Essentials
No Full Articles
Is your post really news?


----------



## IEATFISH

*AMD* - All things AMD, but specifically having to do with their CPUS. (ATI, which was acquired by AMD, will comes later) Post questions about upcoming builds, performance issues, and anything else dealing AMD here.

*AMD - General* - This is the place for general AMD questions and information. If you are not sure where your thread belongs in the AMD section but are sure it is AMD, post here.
*AMD Build Logs* - If you want to explain or post pictures of your build using an AMD CPU, use this section. People love to look at other's builds.

*AMD CPUs* - For specific questions about AMD CPUs, their performance, speeds, and overclocking, you will want to post here.
*Air Cooling* - All information about air cooling goes here. This is the same link as the other Air Cooling links you will see. Intel and AMD both get covered in this section and you will see the same link in the Intel and Cooling sections.

*AMD Motherboards* - Similar to the AMD CPU section, this one is, you guessed it, all about motherboards for AMD chips. This includes all questions about compatibility and value.
*AMD BIOS* - The BIOS for AMD motherboards gets it own sub section. Post here with BIOS questions about errors, how to flash your BIOS, and other BIOS related questions.

*AMD Memory* - Intel and AMD have slight differences that warrants a different section for RAM for each of them. Please post all threads regarding RAM for AMD chips here.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Intel* - All things Intel, but specifically having to do with their CPUS. Post questions about upcoming builds, performance issues, and anything else dealing Intel here.

*Intel - General* - This is the place for general Intel questions and information. If you are not sure where your thread belongs in the Intel section but are sure it is Intel, post here.
*Intel Build Logs* - If you want to explain or post pictures of your build using an Intel CPU, use this section. People love to look at other's builds.

*Intel CPUs* - For specific questions about Intel CPUs, their performance, speeds, and overclocking, you will want to post here.
*Air Cooling* - All information about air cooling goes here. This is the same link as the other Air Cooling links you will see. Intel and AMD both get covered in this section and you will see the same link in the AMD and Cooling sections.

*Intel Motherboards* - Similar to the Intel CPU section, this one is, you guessed it, all about motherboards for Intel chips. This includes all questions about compatibility and value.
*Intel BIOS* - The BIOS for Intel motherboards gets it own sub section. Post here with BIOS questions about errors, how to flash your BIOS, and other BIOS related questions.

*Intel Memory* - Intel and Intel have slight differences that warrants a different section for RAM for each of them. Please post all threads regarding RAM for Intel chips here.


----------



## IEATFISH

*General Hardware* - For threads that deal with both Intel and AMD or other CPU makers. Often times, when building a new computer, you may want to compare the two brands. This section is for that.
*General Processor Discussions* - This section is ONLY to be used for CPU discussions that do not fit directly into the AMD or Intel sections. Reasons include "discussion involving both Intel and AMD, or for discussions about VIA or other smaller CPU makers" (source). Post here for questions regarding performance between brands and suggestions for which would suit your needs.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Graphics Cards* - Here is the place for ATI, NVIDIA, and other graphics hardware related discussion.

*ATI* - All ATI discussion should take place here. Questions about ATI graphics cards, specific clubs, and performance should all go here.
*ATI Drivers and Overclocking Software* - If you have questions or information to post about the drivers, their performance, or software to aide in overclocking ATI cards, this is the section for you.

*ATI Cooling* - Information about stock and aftermarket cooling for an ATI card belongs in this section. This includes temperatures, airflow, and compatibility.

*nVidia* - All nVidia discussion should take place here. Questions about nVidia graphics cards, specific clubs, and performance should all go here.
*nVidia Drivers and Overclocking Software* - If you have questions or information to post about the drivers, their performance, or software to aide in overclocking nVidia cards, this is the section for you.

*nVidia Cooling* - Information about stock and aftermarket cooling for an nVidia card belongs in this section. This includes temperatures, airflow, and compatibility.

*Graphics Cards - General* - Building a new system and wondering what kind of graphics card to use? This is where you should post. Also, this section is for other brands of graphics cards that are not ATI or nVidia or for topics dealing with both of those two.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Benchmarks* - Want to test your hardware for stability and performance? Look no further.
*Benchmarking Software and Discussion* - For discussion about the different software available for benchmarks (testing) your hardware.

*Overclock.net HWBot Team* - HWBot is a site/competition for benchmarking scores. If you would like to get involved, post here. They will be glad to answer questions and help you start benching for OCN.

*Overclock.net Performance Computing Team* - This Sub-Forum is "used by our Performance Computing Team Members to document their work (overclocking/benching/etc.)." (source)


----------



## IEATFISH

*Cooling* - For different cooling solutions for CPU's and other components, post in this section. For cooling graphics cards, you can post in the correct sub-section in the graphics section. If you feel your question would fit better in this section (using dry ice or water cooling, example) feel free to post here instead.
*Air Cooling* - This is the section that is linked by the Intel and AMD sub-sections. For all CPU and other chipset cooling using air, use this forum. This would include heatsinks, air flow, and other air related cooling.

*Water Cooling* - For cooling with water you will want to post here. We have some great members who can help you put together the perfect water cooling system. Post here for troubleshooting, build advice, and ideas you may have.

*Peltiers / TEC* - Information on extreme cooling using thermoelectric coolers. Again, we have some great experts that can answer all your questions and point you in the right direction.

*Phase Change* - If you want to ask questions or show off your phase change cooling, this section is the place for that.

*Dry Ice/ Liquid Nitrogen* - Yet another option for extreme cooling, the dry ice and liquid nitrogen section will help you cool your CPU with these materials.

*Cooling Experiments* - Want to try something new with cooling your computer? Post here to share your idea and get advice and guidance.

*Other Cooling Discussions* - For anything that doesn't fit in the above categories, post here. Also, if you are considering multiple cooling options you can post here to get a better comparison between the methods.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Volt Mods* - Actual hardware modifying to allow higher performance. WARNING: It will most likely void your warranty. But if you are considering it, you probably don't really mind, do you?
*General Volt Mods* - For general discussion about volt mods, where to get supplies, etc. you will use this section. For more specific information about motherboards or graphics cards, see the two sections below.
*Motherboard Volt Mods* - This section is for volt mods dealing with motherboards and questions about them.

*Graphics Cards Volt Mods* - This section is for volt mods dealing with graphics cards and questions about them.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Specialty Builds* - Builds other than your typical desktop or work computer. There are many uses for computers and this section will cover a few of them.
*HTPC* - HTPC stands for Home Theater PC. They are used usually in conjunction with a TV and often cable or satellite and speaker systems. They usually involve nice sound cards, video tuner cards, and small form factors. Post here for information and guidance on building your own HTPC.

*Silent Computing* - If you have your computer in a crowded office, public location, or just don't like noise this is the section for you. Many options to limit the noise in your computer along with silent cases, mods, and other tweaks. Post here to get that computer of your to be more quiet even after you've muted your speakers.

*Servers* - Whether for home use or corporate, all information about servers can be found here. Servers at home can host music, files, and movies to all the other computers. Servers can host games and web sites as well. For all server related questions, post here.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Case Mods & Cases* - Anything having to do with how you house your computer components should go here. From buying a case to making your own, this is the place
*Case Mods - General Discussion* - Any modifications to a case can be discussed here. From something simple like changing fans to a complete cause rebuild. If you want to document a mod you have done, use the work log section. This section if for discussion and ideas.

*Computer Cases* - This sub-section is for information and questions about computer cases. If you are wondering which case to get, what case has the most features, or comparing two cases you'll want to post here.

*Case Mod Work Logs* - So you've decided you want to mod your case? Make a work log here. A work log is just a thread documenting the mod. This helps other members do similar mods and allows people to critique and compliment your work.

*Other Hardware Mods* - Thinking of making a custom shroud for your graphics card? Making a new mouse cover? Whatever the mod, if it isn't computer cases it goes here.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Components* - For discussion of computer parts other than CPUS, motherboards, and RAM (these belong in their respective AMD or Intel locations). This also includes computer related items such as desks and chairs.
*Power Supplies* - Discussion about power supplies belong here. Topics such as "How much power do I need?", "Does efficiency matter?", and "What brands are decent?" all belong here. If it has to do with powering your computer, it will fit in.

*Hard Drives & Storage* - There are many options for hard drive setups. The members here can help you get the right setup for your needs. Failing hard drive? RAID questions? Need more storage? This is the place.
*RAID Controllers and Software* - A specific sub-section for RAID setups, it contains a great deal of information. One of the most viewed threads on OCN exists here, the PERC 5/i Card thread.
*Sound Cards and Computer Audio* - When that onboard sound doesn't do it for you anymore, come here for information on getting great sound from your computer. Whether is software, music type, or hardware, this section can answer all your questions.
*Hi-Fi Gear* - For the best in audio experiences, this is the place to be. While the hardware usually costs a bit more than your entry level sound systems, the quality is vastly superior. Feel free to ask for budget gear here as well. They can set you up with a great setup for a great price.

*Music* - For all topics Music related. Different sound hardware is suited to different types of music. Check around to find new music and meet other people on OCN with similar tastes.

*Monitors and Displays* - Any questions about monitors, displays, and such belongs here. Be sure to include what you will use it for, what graphics card you have, and what you already own. You can also post here for information on TV's for computer monitors.

*Computer Peripherals* - Peripherals are the things that aren't your monitor or tower. Usually it mean keyboards, mice, and other input devices. If it doesn't fit in the other Component sections, use this one.

*Computer Room / Office* - For anything dealing with your room, desk, or chair you'll benefit by posting here. There are guides to effective workspaces and pictures of member's computer spaces. Post here with questions and comments about your computer environment.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Mobile Computing* - Laptops, PDA's, and smart phones. Anything for doing computing on the move.
*Laptops / Notebook Computers* - Anything laptop, notebook, netbook, or tablet PC related belongs here. Essentially, if it is a computer with a battery. There is information about many topics including laptop accessories and processor types. And yes, you usually CAN overclock a laptop (whether it is a good idea is a completely different discussion







)

*Mobile Phones / Smartphones / Pocket PCs* - With cellular phones becoming more and more powerful, this section is for them. From the iPhone to an old Palm, this is the place for that information. Topics range from syncing to battery life and storage space.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Video Games* - Anything game or console related belongs here. Also this section has the Overclock.net Game Servers information. Reminder: No piracy is to be discussed.
*Overclock.net Game Server* - Overclock.net runs multiple game servers. Their information can be found here. Here you will find information about the servers, suggestions, and general gameserver discussion pertaining to the OCN servers.
*Organize a Game* - Use this section to post a thread to find others to play with you on the OCN servers. Be sure to post the game, time, and server.

*PC Games* - This is for all discussion about PC gaming. Post your problems, schreenshots, and personal reviews of games here.

*Xbox* - Questions regarding the Microsoft Xbox and Xbox 360 go here. Also, post your issues and help with games and Xbox Live. If it has to do with the Xbox, it goes here.

*Playstation* - This section is for the Sony Playstation, Playstation 2, Playstation 3, and PSP. Accessories and games are also be discussed here.

*Nintendo* - Use this sub-forum for discussion about the Nintendo Classic, SNES, N64, GameCube, and Wii as well as their handhelds from the original GameBoy to the Nintendo DSi. Also, all Nintendo games can be discussed here.

*Video Games General* - Anything that doesn't belong in the other sections or covers more than one goes here.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Software, Programming and Coding* - Use this section for the software side of things. Whether you are looking for programs to accomplish a certain task or writing your own, this is the place for you.
*Operating Systems* - Any discussion or questions about different operating systems. For specific operating systems, use the sub-sections here. Topics in this section include dual-booting, alternative OSs and general discussion.
*Windows* - General discussion and questions about Microsoft Windows. This is for all versions of Windows. If your problem, question, or guide deals with Windows, post it here.

*Linux, Unix* - We have an active Linux community that is glad to answer your questions and help you run Linux on your system. For your Linux and Unix questions, post here.
*OCNix* - A custom Linux Distro for overclockers being made by forum members. If you have questions, suggestions, or can offer your time and expertise, post here.

*Mac* - All things Apple. This includes iTunes (on Mac), Mac OS's, and Apple computers. iPhone discussion probably fits better in the smart phone section but could go here as well.

*Networking & Security* - If you have questions or experience in networking, this is your place. Here you will find information about networking hardware, software, and security.

*Other Software* - For information and questions about any software. There are guides of great free programs, downloading, and other software related discussions.

*Coding and Programming* - For help and information about programming languages and issues.
*Web Coding* - Any discussion dealing with programming for the web are at home here. This includes javascript, CSS, and HTML.

*Application Programming* - For information on programming an application, post here. This includes writing programs to accomplish tasks.

*Downloads* - Our OCN downloads section has many tools that are important for maintaining, testing, and benchmarking your PC. If you have a program you would like to see here or see a needed update, visit this section.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Hardware Vendors* - Used for selling and documenting from our OCN vendors.
*TankGuys* - "We are a small scale hardware vendor, catering to enthusiasts and overclockers. We try our best to offer the specialized items that you guys are interested in." (source)
*TankGuys Pre-Sales* - For questions about products, announcements by TankGuys, and general questions.

*TankGuys Post-Sales* - If you have questions about a completed order such as RMA, defective items, or warranty issues, post here.

*CyberDruidPC* - A resident modder/ case builder/ water cooler/ guru. See here for part of his repertoire.
*CyberDruidPC Pre-Sales* - For questions about products, announcements by CyberDruidPC, and general questions.

*CyberDruidPC Post-Sales* - If you have questions about a completed order such as RMA, defective items, or warranty issues, post here.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Overclock Marketplace* - Here you'll find people selling, requesting, and appraising computer materials. Be sure to read all the rules and stickies in the section before you decide to post.
*Overclock.net Artisans* - Members who pay to advertise a service. More info here.
*Artisan Sales Forum* - The services offered by these artisans.

*Artisan Support Forum* - If you are an OCN Artisan, post here with your questions.

*Marketplace Rules* - This sub-section contains the rules for the Marketplace. You can't post here, but it is good to check for periodical changes.

*Appraisals* - Wondering how much you could get for that old P3 and a Dell server chassis? Post a thread here to get other's opinions. You need to have 35 rep to post here. You can PM a person asking for an appraisal and make an offer as well.

*Freebies* - Have an item you can't sell and don't need? One man's junk is another man's treasure. Set some terms and make a freebie thread. People are always giving back to the community. You should not REP for a freebie.

*For Sale/ Wanted* - This is the area for members to sell and request items. Anything electronic or computer related can be sold here. Services cannot be sold and must be done through the Artisan program (see above). Be sure to read the Marketplace rules before posting.
*For Sale* - The For Sale section is split into sub sections for the different types of items. There is also a View all Sale threads link to peruse all the threads at once.

*Wanted* - Looking for something in particular? Post in this section.

*Online Deals* - Often there are sales, coupons, and clearance items that are amazing. Be sure to post a link in the Online Deals to help out other members in the market for that item. Once you've posted a thread (following the section rules, of course) be sure to close it when the deal ends.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Everything Else* - For Off-Topic discussions and other material not directly related to computer performance.
*Off Topic* - For all things, well, off topic. Post just about anything you want (following the site rules) in this section or see if it fits in one of the sub sections. Posting here does not add to your post count. It is a great place to meet new members with similar interests.
*Carforum.net* - Automobile help is redirected to this site. You'll notice it looks quite a bit like OCN. It is run by the same management and many members frequent both sites. You'll need to register there separately but they can help with all car related issues and questions. If you're a car guy yourself, hop on over and be sure to help where you can.

*Art / Graphics* - For art from members. It can be CGI, paintings, or other art forms. Share your creations with others here as well as finding advice on methods and techniques. You'll also find competitions and such announced here.

*Jokes and Humor* - We like to joke around and make ourselves and each other laugh. If you hear a great (clean) joke or experience something funny, be sure to post it here. A great section to waste some time in just surfing around.

*Rants and Raves* - Got something you absolutely love or hate? Need to vent about it? Post a thread here. Be forewarned, however, that you may get replies with the same vehemency. I usually get a huge post typed up and feel better afterwards so I don't even need to post it.









*School Help* - We have lots of users from just as many backgrounds. Post here for help with school work after you've tried your hardest. Don't be surprised if it doesn't get answered right away. Just be happy if someone comes along and teaches you something.

*TV and Movies* - What's your favorite show? Seen a great move lately? Use Netflix? Hop in and share.

*Sports* - This includes physical sports and competitive sports as well as more relaxing sporting activities. As much fun as computers are, getting out and doing something physical is great. Share what you like to do and find others with the same interests.

*Photography* - We have some very avid photographers who visit this section. Whether you are thinking of getting into photography or just want to share a neat picture you took on vacation, this is the place for that.

*Member Milestones* - Got your first flame? Hit 20,000 posts? Had your first child? Either make yourself a thread or make one for someone else in this section. It is a great way to congratulate forum contributions.


----------



## IEATFISH

*Overclockers Care* - This deals with the charitable donations and folding that OCN is involved in. If you are curious about folding or have a good charity to suggest, post here.
*Overclock.net [email protected] Team* - Anything having to deal with folding. If you have questions on how to set up your client, general information on folding, or to help other members use this section. There are three sub sections to this main section as well.
*GPU Folding Teams* - Read the stickies in this section for more information. GPU folding teams have this forum for discussion, coordination, etc.

*Original Folding Teams* - Same as the GPU team section, but not just for GPU's. Read the stickies for more info.

*Community Folding Project* - The OCN sponsored folding efforts. See this for info. The Green Chimpanzee icon marking this section was earned in a competition by our folding team.
*Disease Related Charities* - Overclock.net is very active in donating money to charitable organizations. Visit here to learn more.

*Kiva.org* - A site specializing in micro-loans to developing nations. There are often free $25 loans you can give from OCN.


----------



## Lige

Nice Guide.
















Way to know I gave a good suggestion for once. You seem to be really good at providing helpful information to newer members.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Fish, I figured I would help out here. So here you go:


----------



## IEATFISH

Okay, I think it is comprehensive enough to remove the Under Construction tag. Hopefully this helps some people out, not just new members either.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Amazing guide fish! Well done


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Amazing work!

Sticky this!


----------



## dominique120

Nice guide!


----------



## Coma

This makes me happy in my pants.


----------



## MrDeodorant

But how to make new members read it?


----------



## Sin100

Good work and a good link to use in new members threads.


----------



## phospholipid

This is amazing.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump for a different crowd. Added some more info.


----------



## phospholipid

Bump for the new guys


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump for those who haven't seen this.


----------



## IEATFISH

B-b-b-bump.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump for everyone.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Bump?? Yes, Bump


----------



## IEATFISH

Updated with new and moved sections.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Hey fish, is this stickied??

It really should be


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Hey fish, is this stickied??

It really should be


It is. And we just got a Consumer Electronics section so I need to update it again. :/ And then the new forum will call for another one.


----------



## Lord Xeb

LOL now 120


----------



## superdj

Gotcha.


----------



## rocks1982

got it


----------



## abiedoodles

understood


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peacpecf;11768212*
> I'm new here, and I'd like to know how to start a thread, it won't let me although my account has been activated.


See the button that says "New Thread" on the top left? You just need to go into the proper sub-forum and the button should be there.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacpecf*


Sorry, I know that, what I mean is it's telling me I'm not allowed to, that either my account hasnt been activated or I dont have the privileges.


You may have to have a certain number of posts first, or have been on the forum for a month. Not quite sure. It may also vary based on forum.

I know in the For Sale section you cannot post a thread until you have 35 reputation points first.


----------



## Vypa80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;11771603*
> You may have to have a certain number of posts first, or have been on the forum for a month. Not quite sure. It may also vary based on forum.
> 
> I know in the For Sale section you cannot post a thread until you have 35 reputation points first.


I think you right I'm only getting a "post reply" on the top left corner


----------



## Awoulse

Yes, thanks


----------



## TitaniumClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;7725220*
> *Everything Else* - For Off-Topic discussions and other material not directly related to computer performance.


just pointing outt hat clicking on this link takes you to the market place, not off topic


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitaniumClocker;14559164*
> just pointing outt hat clicking on this link takes you to the market place, not off topic


Think I fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Where do we ask/talk about RAM?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*


Where do we ask/talk about RAM?


There are Memory sub-sections in the Intel and AMD sections. For your Intel CPU, you would post about RAM in the Intel Memory section.


----------



## ToTheSun!

I didn't think about the RAM exclusivity. Many thanks!


----------



## J8oHXlkOh4pv5bY

Is there a sub forum dealing with non-brand-specific (i.e. AMD/Intel) new builds? I know Tom's has one.

Btw first post, how's it going everybody?


----------



## IEATFISH

Welcome! You can post in the General Processor Discussions section for that sort of thing.


----------



## kole208

i still cant figure out were to post my questions?!?!?!?!


----------



## Soul Craze

Is it safe to buy things in the market place forum? Can't people just wait for your payment and simply not ship you anything in return? :s


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soul Craze*
> 
> Is it safe to buy things in the market place forum? Can't people just wait for your payment and simply not ship you anything in return? :s


Marketplace requires members to have at least 35 (I think) rep in order to buy and sell.

Ive not heard of any successful scams on OCN, its pretty reliable.

Check the sellers "Trader Rating" postbit as well. That gives a pretty good indication of their history.


----------



## Soul Craze

Oh ok thanks =)
i read somewhere that you can't post for sale or wanted until you have a certain amount of rep but you can reply to sellers but they only have to sell to you if they are comfortable with the buyer.


----------



## Kilrt

Hi IEATFISH.
One omission or listing I've had trouble linking with.
Clubs?
Are there just to many to index?
Or maby I'm missing something.
Thanks.
TK>


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt*
> 
> Hi IEATFISH.
> One omission or listing I've had trouble linking with.
> Clubs?
> Are there just to many to index?
> Or maby I'm missing something.
> Thanks.
> TK>


Is there a specific club you are looking for? There are Member-Run Clubs in the Off Topic section as well as hardware/software specific clubs in their respective sections. There are far too many to name and they are generally member run so I didn't include them here.


----------



## Kilrt

Thanks.
For now I'm just getting set to ramp up my newly completed build.
I was going to hook up with RIVE owners club to get advice.
I was in the X58 UD7 club but that build wes stolen.
X79 is the direction I've gone this time and thanks to the input mostly @ OC.net I went to the RIVE.
Thanks for the directions I'll head over now.


----------



## starrunner

Hi,I'm sorry I had to use this but I'm 60 and I use my computer to check yahoo e mail and have no idea what you folks are talking about as far as using your site.Sorry for that,but all anyone ever told me was o just click on it. Yea rite,that's cost me many trips to the repair shop to replace every thing that I delete. It's always puzzled me why people that make web pages,or sites don't make them with the thought in mind that no one knows how to use a computer. I wish that I could figure out how to say hi. It sure would be easy if any one on any site said to say hi click here or to do this click here or that,no one does. Again I'm sorry for not knowing how,but where does it say that?? Just so you know I think you guys are really great because I've learned every thing that I needed to no to build my first computer,then all I'll have to do is figure out how to use it.LOL...Just shoot me an e mail and I'll figure it out. Thanks Ed Harvey... Yea I'm and old treker,watched every one from beginning to end...


----------



## starrunner

OOps, I didn't think it would do that!!!! I guess I figured out how to post...Sorry about all that...


----------



## starrunner

Hi to every one. Hope you'll forgive the old guy,cuz I'll have many questions and didn't mean any offense. Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreaciated.


----------



## Alatar

If you just want to say hi you should go here: http://www.overclock.net/f/2/new-members

use the "start a new thread" button and then submit the thread when you've written an introduction about yourself or something.

And welcome to OCN


----------



## Kilrt

Hi Starrunner I think you're great.
You've said hi just fine.

I'm relatively a newbe at 10 years into this hobby.
I'm 47/ 8 soon.
You will likely have some reloads in your future.
When I load my windows licence (pushing the envelope of your experience will make you good at this) I have to call in and get the authentication codes and give a reason for having to reload again.

I am a carpenter.
I got my start when my company had a contract perform an office upgrade.
The prior tennant wes Net Nanny.
They left behind a couple loads of old pcs.
I started assembling them into working desktops.
I couldn't resist, could you?
I used to be a kind of gear head but now cars are like bick lighters.
Building pc's is fun but the $ to a build can sneek up on you.

Try looking up the parts you used in your build and follow those threads.
You can pick up pointers, the folks here love to share their passion for the "build".
There are folks and groups here that thrive on the challange
Some even to squese 2Ghz from a 1Ghz processor.

I would like to give you one piece of advice starrunner.
Go back and edit your post.
This is a great community but there are always those who prey.
Deleat your @ ______.
When I was new I made that mistake a couple of times, (elsewere), I get spammer crap to to this day.

Good luck


----------



## starrunner

Kilrt, thanks for the reply, but I just found it. I put a new post I think on the welcome page. Still trying to figure out how to use theings.LOL


----------



## OverGlocke

Hello, I am just looking for a place to start a thread to ask some technical questions and get some moral support while doing my first PC build.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Are you wanting advice for you rig as a whole or a certain component?

If it is as a whole the AMD general or Intel general sections (depending on you CPU manufacturer) would be the best place.


----------



## OverGlocke

Hi Bitemarks and bloodstains. For the whole rig.. just minor questions on dos and don'ts while I am building. I have already started and I think I may have screwed some stuff up but might be just overreacting.

Thanks, I'm off to the Intel board then.


----------



## cs286

Good evening from Las Vegas.


----------



## LimogesGuy

I am still at a loss as to where to post. Here is what I'm looking for: a section for noobs (like myself) to get information on how to overclock, and advice from the experienced overclockers.

Any advice?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> I am still at a loss as to where to post. Here is what I'm looking for: a section for noobs (like myself) to get information on how to overclock, and advice from the experienced overclockers.
> 
> Any advice?


Your best bet would be to post under the processor or graphics card brand section, I.e. Intel.


----------



## Jcapulet786

Anyone know how to post things for sale?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Hi you need 35 rep or more to be able to create for sale, wanted or trade listings.
Quote:


> 1
> To post a new thread in the For Sale/Wanted and appraisal forums you must have at least 35 REPs. The reason for the limit is the marketplace is provided for members who have contributed to the forum, not just someone who stopped in here to get rid of junk. This rule has been frequently debated and will not change. It is not necessary to have 35 REPs to reply to For Sale or Wanted threads, though all members are encouraged to make deals only with other members they are comfortable with. This requirement is coded into the system, and exceptions cannot and will not be made. In accordance with the ToS, *members who do not meet the rep requirement may not actively advertise for sale/wanted/trade items in any way, shape or form any where on the site*.
> This includes signatures and linking to off site listings.


http://www.overclock.net/t/60879/for-sale-wanted-section-rules-updated-30-nov-2012/0_100


----------



## Teton-Ghost

The motherboard subsection of Intel section is broken as well as all the other Intel subsections.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

What do you mean by broken?


----------



## NomNom17

Newbie here, where would I post about build advice and suggestions? I have someone willing to help me but I would rather get help from a collaboration or spectrum of knowledgeable people


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNom17*
> 
> Newbie here, where would I post about build advice and suggestions? I have someone willing to help me but I would rather get help from a collaboration or spectrum of knowledgeable people


If you know it will be an Intel build post here: Intel - General

If you know it will be an AMD build post here: AMD - General

If you don't know either way, post here: General Processor Discussions


----------



## NomNom17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> If you know it will be an Intel build post here: Intel - General
> If you know it will be an AMD build post here: AMD - General
> If you don't know either way, post here: General Processor Discussions


Thanks m8, nice rig, too. Referring to Second Mortgage


----------



## paul 59

Hi everyone i just want to be safe, i built my PC almost 2 years now i want to upgrade the PSU will this affect my programs because there are things i can not reinstal, or do i just do thing carefully disconnect everything, get the new PSU and connect everything where they should be?,,,,,,, very beginner question.


----------



## PhantomWorks

Hi All,

Newbe in here,
Rig is gowing strog, just get new GPU card Gigabyte 970 G1.
Rest sabertooht 990FX on AMD 8350 OC4.8
on Alphacool AIO cooling loop.
2x1 tb barracuda
and OS Win7 on Samsung evo ssd drive
just injoid new GPU farcary ulyra settings 50-70 FPS

PhantomWorks still under constarction orderin new waher loop. Ek stuff eny help ??

Reg Juha From Finland


----------

